

Working From Home: Is it just a perk or a necessity? - bishvili
http://blog.surveymonkey.com/blog/2013/03/04/work-from-home-survey-results/

======
RougeFemme
Much as I would love working from home, I can't imagine that it would ever be
considered a _necessity_ \- at least for the employee. I know of some
_employers_ who require that their employees work at home at least once a week
to save on real estate. Of course, they provide the employees with the
equipment, internet access and tech support to do so. If only I worked for one
of them. . .

------
MarlonPro
You don't have to be necessarily at home to fulfill expectations in your job.
It's good to have an option to work from home when necessary. There are jobs
that require an employee's presence in the office. There are remote jobs only
(WFH). Does it make it a necessity? No.

